# Forum > MMO Trading Market > FPS Buy Sell Trade > Call of Duty Buy Sell Trade > [Selling Aimbot] | Nimrod | CoD MW2 External Aimbot - Undetected since release

## Zapcrash

-

COD MW2 - AIMBOT


*Nimrod - Pixel Based Aimbot*

*The best ideal aimbot for content creators and streamers*

*Completely external without risk*

*We Have Limited Slotts*

*100% Safe Undetected Kernel level Driver*

*Our Aimbot is fully External PixelBot, this means it doesn't read COD memory ( No Esp or Wallhack ) it only detect the colors on your screen nothing else*


*Features :*

-Streamproof
-Aimbot
-SoftAim
-Triggerbot (AutoFire/Fire Delay)
-Flickbot
-No Recoil
-Bypass Ricochet Anticheat
-Screenshot protection
-More than 150 hours of development
-kernel interceptor driver
-Built in hwid spoofer
-Unique private build for each client
-Slotted
-Free Updates
-Supports 1080p
-Support available via Discord
-Works only in magenta color
-Full Screen Support
-No FPS Drops and Low CPU usuage
-Setup assistance
-Fully configurable
-StreamProof
-Panic Hotkey for close the cheat
-Support Win10 / 11
-Multi thread calculations
-Works on AMD and INTEL
-Own and private calculation engine


*Price :*


*Week $12.99

First Month $35 Renew $25

Tournament Edition 1 Month (Fully customizable/Custom Obfuscation) $65
*

*More Videos coming soon*






*
Communicate by discord to solve your doubts and find out how to buy*


*Discord Server:*


*NIMROD*

*https://discord.gg/fP6n2by2cz

kiroshi#7807*

*Any questions contact through this thread or Discord*

*Nimrodcore.net*



*We are aimbot providers. We have fully customized and safe aimbots for a small variety of games
(Ow2/Valorant/CODMW2/Halo:inf/Quake:champ/splitgate)*

----------


## Zapcrash

*We have lowered the prices from $45 to $35 the first month and from $35 to $25 the renew. from $16 to $10 a week. Until completing slots.*

----------


## Zapcrash

*Due to the high number of customers. Weekly slots were expanded and price increased for slower growth. Increased from 9.99 per week to 12.99*

----------


## Zapcrash

*New Website ! Nimrodcore.net*

----------

